

Ask HN: Looking for feedback on our startup - dotmike

I am looking for any kind of feedback on my startup, Callr[1]. We have a consulting company and built Callr out of frustration with conference calls and we have been using it for a year. We opened it to the world two months ago and have been getting some traction, but not enough.<p>Our main problem at the moment is the high bounce rate. The visitors to the site are not converting to signing up for a free service. Would you mind taking a look at the site and let me know if we are explaining the service adequately? Any suggestions on how to improve it?<p>Thanks for your time.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getcallr.com&#x2F;
======
wolffood
On the conversion side: The video is too large for my screen, plus I'd rather
have image+text explanation than having to watch a video, plus I can't fast
forward the video (I have the attention span of a squirrel). On the product
side: I wouldn't want to be called automatically, as I might be doing
something important that needs another 5 minutes. Just my two cents though.

